# יש מקום לעוד קרדיטים?



## hillala8 (21/3/13)

יש מקום לעוד קרדיטים?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





 
אזהרה- אלו הולכים להיות קרדיטים חופרים, כתבתי המון.

מכיוון שיש לי המון תמונות שאני רוצה להעלות, וממש העלאת התמונות של תפוז די מעצבן אותי, חלק מהתמונות צירפתי לקולאז'ים קטנים, מקווה שתסלחו לי.

אז מתחילים.


----------



## hillala8 (21/3/13)

מי אנחנו+ הצעה 
הוא אייל, 28, אני הילה, 25. הוא במקור מרמת השרון, אני מקיבוץ בצפון, ביחד 5 ומשהו שנים, גרים ביחד בחיפה מעל ל-3 שנים. הוא מסיים שנה אחרונה בטכניון ואני עובדת באוניברסיטת חיפה.

ההצעה (זהירות חפירה):
בספטמבר האחרון חגננו 5 שנים ביחד, למרות שבד"כ אנחנו לא עושים חגיגות גדולות השנה החלטנו להתפנק ביום ספא ובארוחת ערב במסעדה ממש שווה (ורומנטית). באותו שלב כבר דיברנו הרבה על חתונה, עונה, אזור, שאלנו את עצמינו לגבי אנשים אם נזמין אותם או לא והיה ברור שמתישהו נתחתן.

הבחור כל הזמן אמר שהוא מתכוון להציע במסעדה (למרות שאני לא אהבתי את הרעיון אבל הוא אמר שזאת כנראה ההחלטה האחרונה שהיא יעשה לבד אז שאני אתן לו- מה יכולתי להגיד ; -). באיזשהו שלב הוא אמר לי שאין לו טבעת ושהוא לא הולך להציע הערב אז שאני לא אחכה. אני הייתי מאוכזבת ואמרתי שאם החתונה זה ברור לשנינו אז אפשר גם להחליט שמתחתנים ואני מוותרת על טבעת אבל צריך להתחיל לדבר ברמה יותר קונקרטית ולא באוויר. הוא אמר שהוא לא מוכן והוא רוצה לתת טבעת. עכשיו אני מכירה אותו, הוא מקסים ועם המון רצון טוב, אבל לפעמים קשה לו באמת להגיע לרמת ביצוע של דברים כאלו. בכל מקרה, זה עדיין היה ערב כיפי ורומנטי והמסעדה הייתה מעולה.

יום אחרי, בדרך הביתה מהעבודה קיבלתי טלפון מחברה אם אני רוצה להיפגש אצלה לקפה ישר מהעבודה. מה אני אגיד, לא חשדתי. חברה מזמינה לקפה, משהו רגיל, נחמד, לא מחשיד בכלל.  הלכנו אליה לקפה וכמובן התלוננתי עליו שהוא לא הציע למרות שזה היה כל כך מתבקש, שעכשיו יקח לו בטח שנתיים עד שהוא ילך לקנות טבעת וגם ככה קניות עושות לו חום. אמרתי לה שתרשום את הטלפון שלו ושתעשה לו איזו שיחת עידוד בקשר לזה. היא בלי לחשוב ובלי לשאול רשמה את הפל' שלו ועוד שאלה מתי להתקשר, אם היום או לחכות קצת. לא חשדתי, חברה רוצה לעזור, מה אני חשדניסטית? 

אייל בא לאסוף אותי מהחברה ובדרך הביתה הוא אמר שיש לו הפתעה קטנה בשבילי. עדיין לא חשדתי, כי הרי ייקח לו שנתיים לקנות טבעת ואמרתי לחברה לדבר איתו רק מחר. שאלתי אם הוא החליף את הנורה בחדר מדרגות. כשהגענו הביתה הוא פתח את הדלת ובכניסה היה שולחן עם פרחים, נרות וקופסא עם טבעת- פה חדשתי!!!
זאת באמת הייתה הפתעה גדולה בשבילי (לא קל להפתיע אותי) ומאוד התרגשתי. התברר שכבר בערב לפני (אחרי השיחה במסעדה) הוא התקשר לחברה שלי ובאותו היום הם הלכו לקנות טבעת וכל הלחץ של החברה להיפגש איתי היה כדי שאייל יספיק להכין את הבית. הטלפון הראשון היה פשוט לצעוק באוזן של המשת"פית, אני אפילו לא חושבת שאמרתי משהו אמיתי.

*בתמונה- מיני מאפינס שהכנתי ליום החתונה (למלווים, מאפרת וצלמת), וחתן כלה מאוריגמי (שגם אני הכנתי).*


----------



## Shmutzi (21/3/13)

ממש אהבתי את החתןכלה אוריגמי הקטנים


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (22/3/13)

awww 
הכי כיף עם משת"פיות!


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (23/3/13)

אוווווו 
וצחקתי בקול בחלק של "ההחלטה האחרונה שיעשה לבד..."


----------



## hillala8 (21/3/13)

הזמנות 
את ההזמנות עיצבתי בעצמי ונעזרתי בחברה שיודעת לעבוד על תוכנות גרפיות לצורך הביצוע. בצד הקידמי יש את הפרופילים שלנו (כן, באמת שלנו) שהכנתי בהתחלה כמגזרת, אז צילמתי וזה עבר עוד שפצור באילוסטרייטור. את ההשראה לקחתי בעיקר מההזמנות באתר של מרת'ה סטיוארט, בעיני אתר מקסים וכמעט בגדר חובה. בצד השני לא רציתי שהדברים יהיו פשוט רשומים אחד מתחת לשני וזה פתרון שמצאנו מהתבוננות בהרבה הזמנות+ התאמה אלינו.

קיבלנו עליהן תגובות מאוד, מאוד טובות והאנשים שמכירים אותנו זיהו אותנו בקלות (חוץ מאחת שאמרה "את יודעת, הפרופילים אפילו קצת מזכירים אתכם", שתלך לחפש).

את ההזמנות הדפסנו ביקיר פריד בחיפה, פחות משקל להזמנה, תוך יום משליחת הקובץ ההזמנות היו מוכנות בסניף רמות רמז שליד הבית שלנו(ההדפסה נעשית בצ'ק פוסט). שירות ומחיר מצוין!


----------



## Shmutzi (21/3/13)

רעיון ממש יפה! 
ואיזה כיף עם הקרדיטים שלך! 
חוץ מזה שהם יפים וכתובים טוב, הם גם יעבירו לי את הנסיעה הביתה. מעולה


----------



## Bobbachka (21/3/13)

אוהבת!!! 
ההזמנה מקסימות!


----------



## yael rosen (22/3/13)

כלבבי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








 
הזמנות מדהימות!!!


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (23/3/13)

מקסים!! 
איזה עיצוב נהדר!

ואני מתה על יקיר פריד, גרנו ברחוב של החנות (בקצה השני שלו) והייתי מדפיסה שם כל הזמן.
ההדפסות הכי זולות לסטודנטים שיצא לי למצוא...

יצא לכם לראות דוגמאות הדפסה לפני שאישרתם להדפיס?


----------



## אלונה1987 (23/3/13)

אני מאוהבת בהזמנה שלך!!! 
איזה עיצוב מושלם! בדיוק לטעמי, מבקשת את רשותך לאמץ את הסגנון העיצובי
שיהיה במזל טוב!


----------



## פרילי 86 (21/3/13)

איזה כיף! 
כמה קרדיטים בזמן האחרון!


----------



## hillala8 (21/3/13)

עגילים וציפורניים 
אני מאוד אוהבת לעשות לעצמי ציפורנים וכל שבוע עושה משהו אחר, בעיקר כרגע בקטע של חילופי גוונים. מכיוון שידעתי מה אני רוצה (וצריך להצדיק את קנייתן של בערך 20 לקים בקיץ האחרון) החלטתי לעשות לעצמי ציפורניים. 

עגילים (עוד סיפור), כחלק מהטוטאל לוק ידעתי שאני רוצה עגילים גדולים ודומיננטיים אבל עדין בצורות נקיות יחסית ולא מצועצעות מידי. באחד מסיורי בגרנד קניון נתקלתי בעגילים הללו בסוורובסקי אבל הם הגיעו עם תג מחיר של 700 שקל (בערך). ידעתי שאין סיכוי שאני אלך איתם אחרי החתונה והיה לי ממש חבל לקנות עגילים חד- פעמיים ב-700 ש"ח. אמרתי לעצמי שלפני שאני קונה אני אלך לחברה שיש לה הרבה תכשיטים "עם נוכחות" ואוסף סוורובסקי מכובד וכמובן שהיו לה בדיוק את אלו.

אז סוף טוב, הכל טוב, אני ענדתי את העגילים שכל כך רציתי, לא שילמתי עליהם, ואפילו היה לי "משהו מושאל".


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (21/3/13)

ביג לייק! 
אאלץ לקרוא בחלקים כי אני לומדת למבחן מפלצתי (של הטכניון, כמובן).

אהבתי מאוד מאוד!!


----------



## hillala8 (21/3/13)

איפור ושיער 
אתחיל בווידוי: אני הילה ואני מכורה לפינטרסט. אני יכולה לשבת על זה שעות.  בעבודה, בבית, לשלוח קישורים לחברה ולהתעסק בזה כל היום, אז כשיש חתונה לתכנן אפשר להגיד שכמעט לא יצאתי מהאתר במשך 4 חודשים. די בהתחלה החלטתי על הטוטאל לוק שאני רוצה וחיפשתי בעיקר תמונות להמחשה בשביל להביא למאפרת. בתור מי שמתאפרת הרבה (לא תמיד לעבודה כי זה אומר שזה בא על חשבון שינה אבל אנשים בהחלט רגילים לראות אותי מאופרת), החלטתי לוותר על הסגנון ה"טבעי" וללכת דווקא על סגנון יותר עשוי ומוקפד. 

הראשונה והיחידה שניסיתי הייתה ניבה ויאולא וזה מה שכתבתי עליה במיט4 מיט (ומכיוון שאני עצלנית אני פשוט מעתיקה):
היה פשוט כיף להעביר עם ניבה את בוקר החתונה, דאגה להגיע בזמן וישר לגשת לעניינים.
ניבה משרה סביבה אווירה מאוד נעימה, רגועה וכיפית. זרמה איתנו ועם הצלמת בזמן האיפור, והכל עם הרבה הומור, צחוקים ורוח טובה.
היא מקצוענית ברמה מאוד גבוהה (מעטות ברמה שלה בצפון) ומשתמשת בחומרים האיכותיים ביותר. היא הבינה את הסגנון אותו אני רוצה ועבדה בפרפקציוניסטיות עד שהכל היה מושלם מבחינת שתינו. בנוסף לזה היא עזרה לי בסגירת השמלה וענידת עגילים (בעדינות ורוגע כשגילינו שנסתם לי חור באחת האזנים) ונשארה אתנו ממש עד שיצאנו לצילומים כדי לוודא שהכל בסדר.

*ומוסיפה: האיפור שרד מצוין כל הערב, לקח לי עוד יומיים עד שהצלחתי להוריד את כל הדבק מהריסים (וכמה ריסים יחד איתו). השיער לא סיים את היום כמו שהוא התחיל אותו, אבל בהתחשב בזה שיש לי שיער דק וחלק, הרוח, הנשיקות, החיבוקים, הריקודים והבלונים, פשוט לא היה לו סיכוי וזה לא קשור לניבה.*

אהבתי אצל הספק:
קודם כל המקצועיות והתוצאה, כל הערב החמיאו לי על האיפור והתסרוקת המיוחדת. בנוסף לזה את האישיות הנעימה והקלילה, ניבה הצליחה להרגיע ולהביא הרבה צחוק וקלילות ליום לחוץ שכזה.


----------



## hillala8 (21/3/13)

עוד הכנות 
פשוט יצאו תמונות שאני נורא אוהבת ולא יכולה להתאפק.


----------



## hillala8 (21/3/13)

עוד הכנות


----------



## hillala8 (21/3/13)

עוד הכנות 
בחרנו להתארגן בבית, שנינו ביחד (אייל לא היה אתנו כל הזמן כי היו עוד סידורים מחוץ לבית), בגלל הנוחות וההרגשה הבייתית וגם בגלל שבדירה יש המון דברים "שלנו" שרציתי מאוד שיופיעו בתמונות ויתנו עוד הרגשה אישית. אחד מהם למשל היא מגזר הלב שרואים בתמונה הזו.


----------



## אל ה (22/3/13)

תמונה מדהימה


----------



## hillala8 (21/3/13)

התוצאה הסופית 
וטיזר מהמקדימים.


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (22/3/13)

תמונה מגניבה 
אמנם לא רצית וינטאג', אבל את לגמרי נראית שנות החמישים כאן. בצורה טובה, כן? ממש יפה.


----------



## hillala8 (22/3/13)

את השמלה לא רציתי וינטאג' 
השיער זה לגמרי old Hollywood glam


----------



## Raspail (23/3/13)

מהממת!!! 
את יפיפייה! אהבתי את השמלה והאיפור והתסרוקת ואת הלוק הכללי! וגם הזר שבחרת מהמם ומיוחד!!!! קצת שונה מהדברים הסטנדרטים שמציעים לכלות... 
בכלל כל הפרטים הקטנים ממש משדרגים, נראה שהייתה חתונה מקסימה!


----------



## לולית23 (21/3/13)

איזה כיף היא תאפר גם אותי 
ניבה מקסימה! ברור לי כבר מעכשיו שהיא תאפר אותי מדהים
אבל כיף לשמוע גם מאחרות
מזל טוב!
קרדיטים שכיף לקרוא


----------



## American Starfish (22/3/13)

כנראה גם אותי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אפשר לעשות איפור "קל"? הרעיון של הדבקת ריסים ואיפור כבד בעיניים די מזעזע אותי... (למרות שיצא לך מאוד יפה)
וחוץ מזה, זו חתונת צהריים


----------



## hillala8 (22/3/13)

בהחלט 
בעיקרון הסגנון שלה מאוד טבעי, אני בקשתי בפירוש מראה יותר עשוי ועיניים מודגשות בצורה כזאת (אני חששתי שהיא תעשה לי איפור עדין מידי).
בעמוד שלה בפייסבוק תראי הרבה דוגמאות גם לאיפור עדין וטבעי.


----------



## American Starfish (22/3/13)

אסתכל, תודה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
בכלל מגניב שכל הספקים שלך מהצפון, יש אחלה ספקים!


----------



## hillala8 (21/3/13)

כולן שמות תמונות של חיות המחמד שלהן 
וגם אני רוצה!

אז אולי אלו לא בדיוק חיות, אבל אנחנו מאוד אוהבים את בובות הקיפודים שלנו (כן, יש להם שמות) ואני אני שמה גם.


----------



## DDN (22/3/13)




----------



## hillala8 (21/3/13)

שמלה 
גם בנושא השמלה חרשתי את פינטרסט ואת האתר של מרתה סטיוארט עוד הרבה לפני ההצעה וכשהגיע הזמן לגשת לעניין כבר ידעתי בדיוק איזו שמלה אני רוצה. לא רציתי שהיו בשמלה תחרות, או שיפונים, לא רציתי משהו "נשפך", "זורם" או וינטג'י ולא ראיתי כמעט אצל אף מעצב משהו בסגנון שאני מחפשת. 

מכיוון שגם התקציב היה מאוד מוגבל ידעתי שהאפשרות שלי היא תופרת. בכוונה חיפשתי תופרת ולא מעצבת, כי לא רציתי הצעות לאיך זה צריך להיראות, או שינויים והערות אלא מוציאה לפועל. דרך קולגה שלי הגעתי לתופרת נעמה פרדו מחיפה וישר היה קליק. היה ברור שהיא מאוד מקצועית והיא אמרה לי "אין לי סגנון, אני מגשימה חלומות". היא הבינה ישר מה אני מחפשת- אלגנטי, מחוייט ונקי (כמו שאני מתלבשת בד"כ) עשתה סקיצה וכבר בשבוע אחרי הלכנו לקנות בדים.

אני מאוד מרוצה מהתוצאה, לא הפסיקו להחמיא לי וכולם אמרו שהיא מאוד "אני", שזה הדבר שהכי היה לי חשוב בשמלה, כן, אפילו יותר ממחמיאה, או נוחה.
אני אשמח לתת את הפרטים שלה במסר למי שמעוניינת אבל חשוב לי גם להגיד שנעמה עובדת בבית שלה ולא בסטודיו, לכן הכל נעשה באווירה מאוד בייתית. באים ושותים תה, מדברים, לרוב הכלב שם, לפעמים הילדים- אין את תחושת הוואו של סלון או סטודיו (שלדעתי יכולה להיות מנוכרת) אבל לא לכולן זה מתאים.


----------



## hillala8 (21/3/13)

הסרט 
שעושה את כל ההבדל.


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (23/3/13)

גם אני עברתי חוויה דומה! איזה כיף =] 
גם אני עשיתי אצל תופרת, אוירה ביתית...
הרבה יותר מתאים לי מסטודיו או סלון. 

חשוב להפיץ את הבשורה לעוד בנות שזה מתאים להן, ואיזה כיף שיצאת מרוצה מהתהליך!


----------



## hillala8 (21/3/13)

נעליים 
הן מ-NINE WEST, במקור עלו 600, אני קניתי בתחילת סוף העונה במחיר של 450. הוספתי להן כרית סיליקון באזור כרית כף הרגל והן היו מאוד נוחות. שרדתי איתן טיול אקסטרים בכרמל (עוד תראו) והורדתי אותן רק בסביבות 23:00 כשגם החלפתי שמלה למרות שלא כאבו לי הרגליים בכלל.
אני מאוד אוהבת אותן וממשיכה ללכת איתן גם אחרי החתונה.


----------



## hillala8 (21/3/13)

זר 
את הזר עשיתי ב"פרחי אביבה", שהם גם מעצבי הבית של האולם. אני לא אשקר, היה יקר (220) וברור שזו לא העלות האמתית של הזר. 

אבל אני ידעתי שאני רוצה משהו מאוד מסוים בסגנון שלא כל כך נפוץ באזורינו, גם ידעתי שאני לא יכולה סתם לשלוח את אייל בבוקר לקנות לי זר כי זה לא היה יוצא מה שאני רוצה וזה מתכון לאכזבה. במקור רציתי דליות אבל אמרו לי מראש שלא בטוח שיהיו, ביום חמישי שלפני החתונה הם התקשרו אלי ואמרו שאין, אז ביחד עם השוזרת החלטתי מה אני רוצה במקום, העברתי לה תמונות של זרים בסגנון ומאוד הייתי מרוצה מהיחס.

התוצאה בסוף- זר פרוע של פרחים עונתיים, נוריות, פרזיות ועוד כמה סוגים של פרחי יער שאני לא זוכרת את שמם. בכוונה את הזר רציתי קצת פחות "עשוי" כדי לשבור את המוקפדות של שאר המראה.


----------



## Bobbachka (21/3/13)

זר יפיפה!


----------



## hillala8 (21/3/13)

כמעט שכחתי- טבעות 
את שלי קנינו ברויאלטי ואת שלו ב chic-o, שתי החנויות בגרנד קניון.


----------



## coffeetoffy (23/3/13)

תמונה מגניבה 
אבל לא רואים את הטבעות... יש לך עוד אחת אולי?


----------



## hillala8 (21/3/13)

קישוטים לרכב 
הכנתי בפאוור פוינט והדפסתי דגלונים שיוצרים את הכיתוב JUST MARRIED, וחיברתי לחוט (בסוף הבעל והמלווה לא מצאו לאן לחבר את החוטים והדביקו בנייר דבק) וגם צבעתי פחיות שתייה בגוונים של סגול והן חוברו לפגוש. 

לצערי הבנים לא בדיוק העריכו את הזמן שלהם נכון וההתעסקות בזה גרמה לעיכוב בלוח הזמנים וללחץ אצלי. למרות שהספקנו הכל ולא קרה כלום, אני יקית וזה קשה לי.


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (22/3/13)

איזה מקסים זה!


----------



## hillala8 (21/3/13)

לבוש חתן 
את החליפה קנינו בזארה, את החולצה בזיפ (בזארה לא הייתה חולצה בסגול בהיר), את העניבה קניתי בלעדיו במשביר לצרכן ("אם אני לא צריך למדוד את זה אני לא בא") ואת הנעליים באליטל.


----------



## hillala8 (21/3/13)

אז יוצאים למקדימים? 
אורלי הצלמת (קרדיט אמתי וראוי יגיע בהמשך) אמרה להביא אתנו פרופס, אז מכורת פינטרסט כמוני לא תביא? החלטתי על בלונים, גם בגוונים של סגול ולבן.

התחנה הראשונה הייתה הפארק בשכונת רמת האלון.


----------



## hillala8 (21/3/13)

מקדימים 
אה, גם היה לי של פרווה (סינטטית) שהזמנתי מאיביי.


----------



## hillala8 (21/3/13)

מקדימים 
מחדשת את השפתון לפני האתר השני


----------



## hillala8 (21/3/13)

מקדימים 
לא ממש תכננו לאן ניסע אחרי זה, אורלי אמרה שהכרמל עכשיו פורח וחבל לפספס, אז נסענו.


----------



## Shmutzi (21/3/13)




----------



## hillala8 (21/3/13)

מקדימים


----------



## FayeV (21/3/13)

וואו, הצלמת הזו כל כך מוכשרת, ואת נראית מדהים! כל הכבוד על הסטיילינג!


----------



## hillala8 (22/3/13)

תודה! אני גם אמסור לה


----------



## hillala8 (21/3/13)

אחרונה 
בשביל להגיע לעצים האלו נסענו במיוחד בערך רבע שעה, לאמצע שום מקום בכרמל, הלכתי על העקבים בדשא מלא בורות ואבנים וזה כשיש רוח נוראית וקור אימים (הייתי אם המעיל, הורדתי, היא צילמה והחזרתי אותו.

לדעתי יצאה תמונה מאוד חזקה, היה שווה את זה.


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (22/3/13)

איזה קטע, הבחור שלך קבע איתי תאריך לחתונה של 
חבר שלו =d

לקח לי רגע להבין מאיפה הוא מוכר לי 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




שולחת לך מסר!

אני חייבת להגיד שנאי נהנית כל כך מהקרדיטים!
איזו הקפדה על הפרטים!
הכל כל כך כל כך יפה!!


----------



## hillala8 (22/3/13)

אני עכשיו בודקת את הנושא 
וכמובן תודה!


----------



## החלפתיניק (25/3/13)

השמלה שלך יפהפיה 
אני מאד אוהבת את העיצובים הקלאסיים וה"חלקים" האלה. קו נקי...
והאמת שאפשר להגיד על כל הקרדיטים האלה שהם בקו נקי ובטוב טעם - ניכר שהושקעה מחשבה בכל דבר, אבל מאד לא צעקני. ההזמנות, הזרים. מקסים!


----------



## hillala8 (21/3/13)

הדרך למציאת אולם 
למצוא מקום בחורף לחתונה של 200-250 איש קל? ממש לא. טווח החיפוש היה בין חיפה לנתניה ואנחנו הגבלנו את עצמינו ללכת לראות פיזית 4 מקומות.

התחלתי מחיפושים מאוד רחבים באינטרנט, שכבר הראה בעיתיות לגבי מינימומים ומקסימומים וכשהגעתי לשלם הטלפונים המצב החמיר, בפגישות במקומות עצמם אפילו התדרדר.

ראינו ונפסלו:
יקבי בינימינה: באתר כתוב שמתאים לאירועים עד 250, בטלפון אמרו עד 200, כשהיינו במקום אמרו עד 160 וגם אז אין מקום לרחבת ריקודים. המקום אחרי שיפוץ ומאוד יפה, למי שזה מתאים בגודל מומלץ לבדוק.

קיסר- ים (הנמל העתיק בקיסריה): שוב, בטלפון אמרו עד 270, כשהגענו הבנו יותר טוב איך המקום בנוי ואמרו לנו שבחוף זה עד 170 בחוץ ואת השאר מושיבים בחלל הסגור על חשבון אזורי ישיבה אלטרנטיבית (או בישיבה לאטרנטיבית), אנחנו לא אהבנו את הרעיון, גם ככה החלל הפנימי די קטן, בחורף עושים בו גם את קבלת הפנים, גם את החופה וגם את הריקודים, לא רצינו לוותר על ישיבה אלטרנטיבית  והייתה הרגשה שזה יצור צפיפות. חוץ מזה זה היה מעל התקציב וראיתי שיכולות להיות בעיות בהתנהלות מול בעלת הבית (מסוג אנשים שהם "טיפוסים"). אבל- זה מקום מ-ד-ה-י-ם, יש לו הרבה פלוסים וערכים מוספים בזכות המיקום הייחודי, מאוד בוטיקי ועל רמה, יש מצב שאם היה מתאים מבחינת מס' אנשים הייתי מוכנה לשבור את התקציב.

Runner up:
הגלריה בM  הדרך- פנינו אליהם כשהם היו פתוחים בערך חודש, המקום היה מאוד יפה, סגנון אורבני שמאוד מדבר אלי וממש לא הפריע לי שזה בתוך קניון (דווקא אני רואה בזה יתרונות), המיקום היה טוב והביקור שם מרשים, אבל זה היה הרבה מעל התקציב (התחיל ב-275 ללא מע"מ) ולא היה נראה שיש מקום להתמקחות למרות שניסינו. בנוסף הייתה להם בעיה בשירות, לא קרה פעם אחת שנציגת המכירות ענתה כשהתקשרנו, תמיד חזרה אבל באיחור, בנוסף קבענו איתה פגישה ובלי להודיע לנו בסוף היא לא הגיעה ונפגשנו עם מישהו אחר. לנו זה שידר חוסר מקצועיות, במעל 300 ש"ח למנה ציפינו ליותר.


----------



## hillala8 (21/3/13)

אולם 
כחול (חיפה)- על כחול שמענו הרבה דברים טובים מאנשים באזור, אבל אף פעם לא היינו שם באירוע. מהביקורים במקום מאוד התרשמנו, האולם מעוצב נקי ולא מצועצע, הצוות היה מאוד מקצועי, זמין ושירותי. מבחינת מינימום הם התגמשו לכיוונינו בלי תוספת מחיר ובכלל הלכו לקראתנו במחיר וצ'יפרו אותנו במה שביקשנו.

כל ההתנהלות מולם הייתה נהדרת, מרגישים את הניסיון והמקצועיות ויחד עם זאת את היחס האישי. לכל שאלה שלנו הייתה תשובה, כל דבר שרצינו לשנות הסכימו ובכל התהליך לא היה אפילו ויכוח אחד. הם מאוד לא קטנוניים (גם בשלב סגירת החשבונות) ובאמת נראה שחשוב להם שנהיה מרוצים.

האוכל מצוין ומגוון מאוד, רואים שהשף שם לב לטרנדים בתחום האוכל, מנות טובות שעשויות כמו שצריך. לדעתי בכל זאת בקבלת הפנים המנות קצת גדולות מידי (לדעתי כשהן קטנות זה יותר fine) ולא השתגעתי על כל התיבול של המנות העיקריות, אבל התגובות מהאורחים היו מעולות. המשפחה הארגנטינאית של אייל אמרה שהבשרים היו מצוינים – לא טריוויאלי בכלל. 

ההתנהלות בערב האירוע הייתה ברובה טובה, אבל לדעתי מנהל האירוע היה אנמי מידי, גרם לעיכוב של רבע שעה בלוחות הזמנים (לא קריטי אבל שוב, יקית וזה מעצבן אותי), בנוסף, הוא לא הציג את עצמו בפני המשפחות (למרות שביקשנו) ולא היה מספיק נוכח באזור הישיבה, היו כמה בעיות שהפתרון שלהן התעכב. לא דברים שחלילה הורסים את הערב, אבל יש מקום לשיפור. 

לגבי בר- הבר שם מצויד ביותר, הברמנים מקצועיים, שייקים כלולים במחיר ושירות מצוין. אנחנו חיזקנו רק בוויסקי בלק לייבל וואן- גוחים, ומשקאות אנרגיה.


----------



## American Starfish (22/3/13)

האוכל שם באמת מצוין 
ואפילו יש להם קפה נטול קפאין! בשאר המקומות שהתארחתי בהם אפילו לא ידעו מה זה


----------



## אל ה (22/3/13)

נראה ממש ממש יפה


----------



## hillala8 (21/3/13)

עיצוב 
-וואו, מתיש הנושא הזה, אבל ממשיכים-

את העיצוב, כמו זר הכלה עשינו אצל "פרחי אביבה" שהם המעצבים הקבועים של האולם. המחרים שלהם היו סבירים מאוד, יצא פחות ממש שחשבתי שיצא. הם לא ניסו לדחוף כלום וממש זרמו איתי במה שביקשתי. 

בחרתי גוונים של לבן וסגול, לחצי מהשולחנות אני הכנתי מרכז שולחן מתחרה לבנה מוקשת שבתוכו המעצב שם לנו נר, ללא תוספת תשלום (בתמונה זה בלי הנר ונראה פחות מרשים, אולי אעלה תמונה שלי בה רואים את כל האפקט). בחצי השני של השולחנות היו סידורי פרחים קטנים בגוון סגלגל, גם אותם ביקשתי שיהיו קצת פרועים ולא במראה עשוי מידי. 

הכדורים הסיניים שתלויים מהתקרה היו צ'ופר מהאולם (כמובן שהוכנס בחוזה).


----------



## דניאל ואורן (21/3/13)

איזה מוכשרת את! 
מלכתחילה, הטעם שלך מצא חן בעיני ואהבתי את הבחירה בשמלה, שנראית בעיני מקסים. 
אבל עם מרכז השולחן שעיצבת קנית אותי - הוא מקסים וממש אהבתי את שילוב הצבעים. 

ואני גם מצפה בקוצר רוח לקרוא על הצלמת!


----------



## hillala8 (21/3/13)

כתובה 
החלטנו שאנחנו לא רוצים להתחתן דרך הרבנות בעיקר מהסיבות הבאות:
1.בחיי היומיום אנו חילוניים לגמרי וזה מרגיש מוזר וצבוע שטקס כזה חשוב בחיינו נעשה בצורה אליה אנו לא מחוברים וניקח חלק במנהגים שפשוט לא אומרים לנו כלום (או אפילו אומרים דברים שליליים).

2.מפריע לנו שבמאה ה-21 עדיין בטקס ובכתובה יש אלמנט של סחר באישה, האישה לא יכולה לקדש את בעלה ובעצם תפקידה להיות יפה ושתוקה במהלך כל החופה.

3.וצר מצב לא שוויוני ולדעתי אפילו אנטי- דמוקרטי בו לגוף אחד יש מונופול על חיי משפחה בישראל, הייחד שמחליט מי ואיך יתחתנו. אנחנו החלטנו להצביע ברגליים ופשוט לא לשתף אותו בטקס שלנו. חשוב לי להגיד, זה לא שיש לי בעיה עם הרבות הראשית לכשעצמה, שתמשיך להתקיים ולהעניק את שירותיה למי שחפץ בהם, אבל חייב גם להיות מענה למי שלא חפץ בכך. כרגע תהליך הנישואין בישראל הוא בגדר כפייה דתית.

מה כן עשינו? החלטנו ללכת על טקס רפורמי- שוויוני, פגשנו 3 רבנים ובסוף בחרנו ברב משה יהודאי. הוא הסכים לכל מה שביקשנו (לשנות נוסחים בטקס, לוותר על הינומה, הגברים לא מחויבים ללכת עם כיפה, ישנן עדות וגם נשים יכולות להחזיק את בחופה). היה טקס נחמד וקליל ואנחנו מאוד מרוצים.

המינוס הרציני הוא המחיר, עם כוללים בזה את עלות החתונה בחו"ל זה יוצא מאוד, מאוד יקר. מכיוון שגם ככה הרבה זמן לא היינו בחו"ל, והבחור רצה לראות את פראג, הסתדר לנו בדיוק לנצל את פסח לפסאודו ירח דבש קצר בפראג אז גם נתחתן (מבטיחה קרדיטים גם של זה כשנחזור).


----------



## shirpan (22/3/13)

אהבתי שכתבת יפה ושתוקה  
ואנחנו איתכם באותה דעה
גם אצלנו טקס רפורמי


----------



## hillala8 (21/3/13)

חופה 
שיר כניסה לחופה: לא רצינו משהו כבד ואובר- מרגש אלא יותר קליל ושמח, בחרנו ב"אני שוב מתאהב", גידי גוב.

שיר שבירת כוס: Jet- are you gonna be my girl, לדעתי משניה 19.


----------



## hillala8 (21/3/13)

והתמונה


----------



## hillala8 (21/3/13)

דיג'יי 
עבדתי במשך כמעט שנה בגן אירועים באזור חיפה ככה שיצא לי לראות לא מעט דיג'יי, מבחינתי היה אחד בולט במיוחד שאפילו טרחתי ולקחתי כרטיס ביקור- גבי טובי מקנגרו.

אמרתי לאייל שחייבים לפגוש אותו והוא היה מאוד מודאג בנושא, איך הוא יוכל לסמוך על דיג'יי אם הוא לא ראה אותו בחתונה? אבל בפגישה כל החששות נמוגו, גבי קלט אותנו בשנייה, אייל אומר שיר שהוא אוהב וגבי ישר זורק עוד 5 ששירים שמתחברים וקולע בול.

בחתונה הוא היה מעולה, קבלת הפנים הייתה נעימה, בזמן האוכל היו שירי ארוויזיון (לבקשתי המיוחדת) והוא הצליח להרקיד את כולם, הצעירים והמבוגרים. הוא שם בדיוק את הסגנונות עליהם דיברנו (כמעט ולא ירדנו לשירים ספציפיים ומה שכן אמרנו היה) והיה מעולה. בנוסף, הוא כיוון את מערכת הסאונד באופן מיטבי, הצעירים רקדו ברחבה ובספות ליד ישבו מבוגרים ודיברו בנחת (ואחיינים ישנו).


----------



## hillala8 (21/3/13)

בלונים 
כמלצרית יצא לי לראות בכמה ארועים אמן בלונים, זה היה פשוט מטריף וידעתי מראש שאני חייבת כזה בחתונה.

עברתי על כמה וכמה אמני בלונים באינטרנט ובלי ספק מי שהרשים אותי ביותר היה ניר מבלוני ניר. הוא מצליח להוציא את הבלונים מהמקום הילדותי וזה הופך למשהו אחר לגמרי. אנחנו לא סיפרנו על זה לאף אחד (חוץ מהחברה המשת"פית) ולכן כשהוא יצא עם הבלונים זאת הייתה הפתעה גדולה.

למרות שידעתי מראש שאני רוצה את ניר, בכל מקרה עשיתי סקר שוק קטן בין שלושה ספקים והוא היה הכי משתלם (גם התמקחנו קצת).


----------



## hillala8 (21/3/13)

עוד קצת תמונות בלונים 
הוא עשה ברחבה לימבו כשהוא דיבר על זה בטלפון זה היה נשמע טיפשי, אבל כשזה קרה זה היה מאוד מצחיק והרבה שיתפו פעולה.


----------



## hillala8 (21/3/13)

רק עוד אחת 
הוא הכין לב, שאני ממש התלהבתי ממנו ועברתי אתו בין חברים/ות ומשפחה וגם נתתי לזוגות וחברים להצטלם איתו, זה היה גדול ויצאו תמונות נורא חמודות.
(אלו כמובן לא אנחנו).


----------



## coffeetoffy (23/3/13)

מלצרית באוניברסיטה? 
את לא מוכרת לי ב-כלל!

והבלונים יצאו מדהים, ראיתי את זה לאחרונה באלבום של מישהי- פשוט לא ברור איך לא חשבו על זה קודם. מהמם!!!


----------



## hillala8 (23/3/13)

מלצרית בגן- אירועים 
ועובדת מנהלית באוניברסיטה. היחידה שאין לה ממש קשר לפפסיכולוגיה אז זה הגיוני שאני לא מוכרת.


----------



## hillala8 (21/3/13)

סוכריות גומי? קרמבו! 
קרמבו זה אחד המאכלים האהובים עלי ביותר ואם כבר עושים חתונה בחורף אז חייבים לשלב. זה היה גילוי נורא כשאמרו לי באסם שקרמבו מפסיקים לייצר בינואר (כן, אלו שעכשיו בסופר לא ממש טריים) ולכן אחרי ניסוי מוצלח הקפאנו 3 ארגזי קרמבו, הופשרו יום לפני והרגישו ממש טריים.


----------



## מסטיק אורביט ירוק (22/3/13)

גדול


----------



## coffeetoffy (23/3/13)

חחחח אדירים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
לא הייתה בעיית כשרות?


----------



## hillala8 (23/3/13)

זה קרמבו של אסם 
יש על זה איזה 300 חותמות כשרות פרווה


----------



## hillala8 (21/3/13)

המסיבה 
כי היה ממש כיף ונורא קשה לי לבחור תמונות.


----------



## coffeetoffy (23/3/13)

תמונה אדירה!


----------



## hillala8 (21/3/13)

מסיבה+טישרט לחתן 
אייל לא ויתר על טי-שירט להחלפה, אז עיצבתי הדפס עם הכיתוב "keep calm and get married", כולל איור הכתר למעלה והכל.


----------



## hillala8 (21/3/13)

מסיבה+ שמלה להחלפה 
אם הוא יכול לעבור לחולצה נוחה אז גם לי מגיע, לא?

באמת פחדתי שיהיה לי לא נוח עם השמלה הראשונה אז שבוע לפני החתונה קניתי במנגו עודפים שמלה לבנה קלילה, בד כפול, קצת מבריק, קצר מקדימה וארוך מאחורה. הוספתי לה את הסרט מהשמלה הראשונה וזה היה מעולה, גם נוח וגם קיבלתי עילה הרבה מחמאות (למרות שבסוף השמלה הראשונה הייתה בסדר גמור ויכולתי להישאר בה, אבל כבר קניתי, לא נלבש...).


----------



## hillala8 (21/3/13)

צלמת
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
(לא יכולתי לשים את זה קודם בגלל התמונה)

הצלמת שלנו הייתה אורלי פרל ניר וכמובן שגם על איך הגענו אליה יש סיפור: בטח גם לכן ברגע ששניתן  ססטאטוס בפייסבוק התחילו להופיע פרסומות קשורות לחתונה. די כעיקרון לא הייתי נכנסת אליהן אבל הייתה פרסומת אחת שחזרה והתמונה בה מאוד הרשימה אותי והקלקתי. האתר היה מאוד מקסים, בדיוק הסגנון שחיפשתי אבל אמרתי לעצמי שזאת בטח מישהי וותיקה ומוכרת שתהיה מעבר לתקציב שלנו, כנראה היא מהמרכז ואנחנו מעדיפים ספקים מהצפון וותירתי.

פגשנו כמה צלמים בצפון וכמעט סגרנו, אבל אמרנו רגע לפני נבדוק עם שכנה שהיא צלמת מתחילה אם יש לה המלצות, היא אמרה כמה שמות ואחד מהם היה אורלי פרל ניר, השם צלצל לי מוכר וכשבדקתי באינטרנט כמובן הגעתי לאתר של אותה צלמת אליה לא פניתי. ישר ביקשנו שתקשר ביננו ועד סוף אותו שבוע כבר חתמנו עם אורלי (והשכנה הממליצה הייתה הצלמת השנייה באירוע). בפגישה היא הראתה לנו עוד הרבה דוגמאות שרק חיזקו את התחושה שזה בדיוק מה שחיפשנו, הכימיה הייתה מיידית ואת התוצאות ראיתן בעצמכן עכשיו- לדעתי מדהימות, ואני אובייקטיבית לחלוטין.

ושוב, חוות הדעת שלי ממיט4מיט:
לאורלי המקסימה-
נהנו מכל רגע של עבודה איתך ביום החתונה שלנו, מהרוגע והנינוחות שלך, ביחד עם קצת האסרטיביות הנדרשת ביום שכזה וכמובן המקצועיות הבלתי מתפשרת שלך.
הצלחת להוציא את המיטב מאיתנו ומכל הסביבה שלנו, נשארת תמיד בשליטה וידעת להגיד לנו בכל רגע את הדבר הנכון.
עוד במהלך הערב קיבלנו המון מחמאות על הנוכחות הנעימה שלך ושל עדינה (הצלמת הנוספת), שהייתן ממש חלק מהאירוע, השתלבתן לגמרי בלי להפריע ובכל זאת הייתן בכל מקום ותפסתן הכל.
עכשיו אנחנו מביטים בעבודות המדהימות שלך ומתרגשים כל פעם מחדש.  הצלחת להעביר בצורה מדויק את האווירה, ההתרגשות, האהבה שאנחנו הרגשנו, וגם את הצחוקים, השטויות, הרגעים הקטנים, הרגעים הפרועים והמיוחדים שהיו לנו. העבודות ברמה הכי גבוהה שאפשר, מבחינת איכות ומבחינת התוכן - תודה ענקית זה כל מה שנשאר לנו להגיד!
אהבתי אצל הספק: את התוצרים המדהימים קודם כל! ומער לזה את ההקשבה, ההרגשה שאת שם תמיד שבלינו לכל התייעצות ושאלה הכי קטנה, הפתיחות, הכימיה המעולה אתנו ועם כל משפחתנו וחברינו, את הכישרון והיצירתיות.


----------



## hillala8 (21/3/13)

מתנות לאורחים 
אני במקור לא חשבתי לתת מתנת לאורחים, אבל לאמא שלו זה היה חשוב אז החלטנו שאם כבר אז לפחות שזה יהיה סוג של תרומה לקהילה. 

בחרנו בנשיקות מודפסות של סטודיו "אנדג'וי" שמעסיק אנשים עם מוגבלויות, בכל אריזה כזאת שתי נשיקות, על אחד הודפסו השמות שלנו ועל השנייה התאריך (קצת קיטש אבל מותר). את המדבקה אני עיצבתי ברוח ההזמנה, הדפסתי, חתכתי והדבקתי לבד.


----------



## hillala8 (21/3/13)

תודה! 
טוב, ממש התפרעתי בתמונות, אבל זהו, הגעתי לסוף (איפה האוטומטיקון המזיע?) ואם כבר עשינו תמונת תודה לא נשתמש?

אז באמת אני רוצה להודות לפורום שהפך להיות סוג של בית בתקופה הזאת, הוא פתוח על המחשב במשך כל היום ופשוט עובר רפרש אחרי רפרש.
כיף להתייעץ ולייעץ, כיף שיש פה מגוון דעות ושיחות (לרוב) שומרות על אופי מכבד וחברותי גם באי- הסכמות. אני בטוחה שיהיה לי ממש קשה לעזוב (גם הבטחתי קרדיטים מפראג) ובטח עוד תמשיכו לראות אותי.

חוץ מזה אני גם אגיד תודה נוספת לספקים שלנו, היה לנו חשוב לקחת את כל הספקים שלנו מאזור הצפון מתוך מבט חברתי של לתת פרנסה לאנשי המקצוע המעולים שיש בצפון וגם הרצון להשאיר את הכסף בתוך הפריפריה והקהילה הקרובה יותר. אני חושבת שהצלחנו לעשות את זה בלי להתפשר.
*יחד עם זאת רוב הספקים שלנו עובדים בכל הארץ ובטח ישמחו לפניה מכל אזור*


----------



## arapax (21/3/13)

זה נקרא להתפרע? 
התמונות מקסימות, ההזמנה נהדרת, רואים את ההקפדה שלך. קרדיטים מקסימים


----------



## Ruby Gem (22/3/13)

שיהיה במזל טוב! היה כיף לקרוא!


----------



## bluestvixen (22/3/13)

קרדיטים נפלאים! 
אהבתי את הפרטים הקטנים ואת נראית נפלא!

(ובמקרה אני גם מכירה את בעלך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

המון המון מזל טוב! מאחלת לכם שנים של אושר ואהבה!


----------



## פרבולה מרחפת (23/3/13)

איזה כיף של קרדיטים! 
איזו חתונה מקסימה!
התמונוה מהמסיבה נראית פסיכית ואהבתי את הרעיון של הקרמבו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




כל הכבוד על הרמה של אירוע כל כך יפה ומוקפד!


----------



## lanit (23/3/13)

מקסים! 
המון מזל טוב, וחיים ארוכים, מאושרים (ומושקעים כמו החתונה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) ביחד!


----------



## ronitvas (21/3/13)

הילה 
למרות שלדעתך שמת מספיק תמונות לי עדיין מרגיש שאני רוצה לראות עוד!
מאוד מאוד נהניתי מהקרדיטים והתמונות המעלפות.
אני שמחה שבחרתם ספקים מהצפון. גרתי שנתיים בצפון והפקתי שם. ואני חושבת שבהחלט אפשר למצוא ספקים מעולים!!! מקומיים.
אהבתי את הבחירות, תשומת הלב והטאצ' האישי.
מאחלת לכם חיים טובים ומאושרים


----------



## DDN (22/3/13)

נהניתי לראות


----------



## butwhy (22/3/13)

קרדיטים מקסימים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מזל טוב!


----------



## yael rosen (22/3/13)

אגדתי
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ראיתי את הקרדיטים כבר, ורק עכשיו מתפנה לכתוב לך
לכתוב לך כמה נהניתי, לפתוח כל תמונה, להתרווח מולה
להתמלא השראה
איזו כלה מדהימה
וכמה סטייל!


----------



## טליה252 (23/3/13)

נהנתי מכל רגע!!!  
קרדיטים וחתונה מדהימה.. ראה מעולה  מלא מזל טוב


----------



## ערפילית2 (24/3/13)

צילום סטילס +וידאו 
ממליצה בחום על הצלם שלי- אור זהבי.
לכל הבנות שעדיין לא מצאו צלם, מדובר על כשרון יחודי ונדיר!
אלבום החתונה שלנו יצא מדהים, והתמונות - אחת יותר יפה מהשניה.
בנוסף אם אתם כבר לוקחים איתו, אי אפשר שלא לקחת את הצלם וידאו הנרי מ true story films, סרט חתונה ברמת הקולנוע. מדהים! והם עובדים ביחד. 
צוות מקצועי שכיף היה לבלות איתם ביום החתונה. כדאי לכן למהר כי הם מאוד מאוד מבוקשים והמחיר ממש לא יקר ביחס לתמורה הגדולה שתקבלו.
מוזמנים להציץ בתמונות המצורפות


----------



## ערפילית2 (24/3/13)

ועוד אחת


----------



## ערפילית2 (24/3/13)

שוב


----------



## ערפילית2 (24/3/13)

אחרונה...


----------



## ani4ka4 (25/3/13)

תמונה יפיפיה


----------



## ערפילית2 (25/3/13)

תודה !


----------



## hillala8 (25/3/13)

תודה לכולן על התגובות 
תגובות שכאלו באמת כיפיות ומחממות את הלב, אני שמחה שההקפדה והחשיבה על הסטיילינג באמת עברה (כבר פחדתי שהכל בראש שלי).

חג שמח!


----------

